# Would this work..........



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got some lengths of work top.

Can I use them to make a stand for my tank?

Could I use metal poles as the legs? If so what thickness etc would they have to be? And can I use those things that connect a metal leg to a breakfast bar? (kinda like the little round things on here Worktop Breakfast Bar Leg - Budget)

As my tank is diamond shape should I have a leg on the back corner, one on each of the outer corners and then two legs on the front?

Then I was thinking I could attach sides (but not cover the back as I need for cables etc to get through) and then 2 sliding doors on the front- but that sounds a bit complicated LOL

Anyway would the worktop and legs idea work or not?


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'll leave this to Luke!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

What's the rough volume of the aquarium? Remember, that one litre of pure water weighs 1kg (1000 grams). A 100 litre tank will weigh in excess of 100kg when you also take the weight of the glass, substrate and decor into account.

The problem with metal poles is their torsional rigidity. Torsion is where a vertical metal shaft starts to become distorted and warps sideways due the torque placed on it - the torque is a result of the weight of the aquarium placing a force on the shaft and thus causing it to warp. The torsional strength/rigidity of a metal pole depends on the quality of the metal, the density of the metal and the thickness of the walls. 

The problem with breakfast bar legs is that they aren't particularly strong, they're made of a cheap metal alloy and their walls are very thin. After all, they're only designed to support the weight of a kitchen worktop which weighs only a fraction of an aquarium full of water.

Based on these facts, my advice is don't risk it. These materials won't be able to withstand the amount of physical stress.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The tank is about 114L

OK scrap the metal poles idea :lol:

Will get my cousin to build up the sides with 2x4's and metal brackets. 

Should the vertical 2x4's be right on the outside, or should I screw a frame made by 2x4 under the top of the cabinet and then put them inside this??
Is it OK to use a bit of worktop as the base of the unit? 
I'll be putting polystyrene under the tank anyway, and I want the sides of the cabinet to come up above the base of the tank to hide it. (if that makes sense?)


----------

